# One or Two Zone



## gswager (May 7, 2008)

I called to redeem points from LAX to LMY (Lamy) in roomette on Southwest Chief. According to the AGR agent, he said two zones. The map on AGR website says one zone. Who is right?


----------



## AlanB (May 7, 2008)

The agent is correct, ABQ is the dividing line for the zone. You would need to buy a coach ticket LMY-ABQ, then book your one zone award from ABQ to LAX.


----------



## the_traveler (May 7, 2008)

AlanB said:


> The agent is correct, *ABQ is the dividing line for the zone*. You would need to buy a coach ticket LMY-ABQ, then book your one zone award from ABQ to LAX.


So why does the map for the western zone indicate *BOTH* ABQ and TRI as the border? :huh: (LMY is between the 2.)


----------



## AlanB (May 7, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > The agent is correct, *ABQ is the dividing line for the zone*. You would need to buy a coach ticket LMY-ABQ, then book your one zone award from ABQ to LAX.
> ...


Good question. I don't know. :unsure:

I never even noticed that on the map before, just always assumed that the line was at ABQ only. Hence my response above.


----------



## gswager (May 7, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > The agent is correct, *ABQ is the dividing line for the zone*. You would need to buy a coach ticket LMY-ABQ, then book your one zone award from ABQ to LAX.
> ...


I agree with him about the map. Jonathon, the AGR guy who booked the ticket, said that ABQ is the one. I told him that ABQ and Trinadad, along with several stations in between, are on the edge between two zones.


----------



## gswager (May 7, 2008)

AlanB said:


> The agent is correct, ABQ is the dividing line for the zone. You would need to buy a coach ticket LMY-ABQ, then book your one zone award from ABQ to LAX.


Actually, it's on the return trip from LAX. That's what I thought about booking between ABQ and LMY as a coach, or even a roomette if it's cheap enough. I haven't had a chance to check the price on reservation yet.


----------



## rimmiqs (May 7, 2008)

gswager said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


The agent is wrong, ABQ, Lamy, and Trinidad are on the line so either would have counted as one zone. I would call AGR and ask for a supervisor to get it worked out.


----------



## gswager (May 7, 2008)

rimmiqs said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


I will call tomorrow since it is closed (5pm ET) and ask for supervisor. I will let you know.

Thanks!


----------



## rimmiqs (May 7, 2008)

gswager said:


> rimmiqs said:
> 
> 
> > gswager said:
> ...


They are still open. They are open until 5pm Pacific Time.


----------



## gswager (May 7, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Unexpectedly, the supervisor called me and left in my answering machine a while ago and he stated that it is one zone. So, I called and have it changed to LMY as an one zone! Sadly, it's the very last room available, according to the agent, and it's on lower level. At least it's nighttime trip.


----------



## rimmiqs (May 7, 2008)

gswager said:


> *UPDATE*
> Unexpectedly, the supervisor called me and left in my answering machine a while ago and he stated that it is one zone. So, I called and have it changed to LMY as an one zone! Sadly, it's the very last room available, according to the agent, and it's on lower level. At least it's nighttime trip.


Fantastic, glad they made it right by you!


----------



## gswager (May 7, 2008)

Amazing, my roomette number is 18 which is transition car (crew dorm). Look forward to that!


----------



## rimmiqs (May 7, 2008)

gswager said:


> Amazing, my roomette number is 18 which is transition car (crew dorm). Look forward to that!


Keep in mind you can call back in from time to time before your trip to see if other rooms have opened up, and then you can change rooms if you like.


----------



## AlanB (May 7, 2008)

gswager said:


> Sadly, it's the very last room available, according to the agent, and it's on lower level. At least it's nighttime trip.


Hey, any room is better than coach or walking!

And it once again demonstrates one of the best things about AGR, that is no capacity controls. It didn't matter that it was the last room on the train or if maybe even 10 other rooms on that train were also booked using points. It only mattered that you called up and there was a room available. That IMHO is one of the best perks about AGR.

It's also pretty nice that you got the right answer and that things were straightened out. Had you called and asked for a supervisor, or did they just call you back out of the blue?


----------



## AlanB (May 7, 2008)

gswager said:


> Amazing, my roomette number is 18 which is transition car (crew dorm). Look forward to that!


I landed in the Trans/Dorm myself coming back on the Chief on Monday out of LAX. Assuming that Amtrak doesn't pull a fast one on me like they did to me 3 years ago on the Eagle, this will be my first ride in the Trans/Dorm.

I was supposed to have been in a Trans/Dorm on the Eagle, but something went wrong and they threw in a old, tired, never refurbed Superliner I on me. Interestingly it was the first time that I've ever seen pad locks on a roomette's door.


----------



## gswager (May 7, 2008)

AlanB said:


> It's also pretty nice that you got the right answer and that things were straightened out. Had you called and asked for a supervisor, or did they just call you back out of the blue?


They just call me back out of the blue. Must be my 6th sense.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 11, 2008)

I booked a coach award *to* TRI (the midwest zone border) and a roomette award *from* TRI (the western zone border) - and only got charged the 1 zone charge for both!


----------

